# January 2013 babies!!! Happy New Year!



## Celestine

Hi Ladies,

I have been waiting for a January 2013 baby thread for those over 35 and _surely_ I cannot be the only one!

Who's in? :happydance:

I'm 41 and pregnant with my 1st. Looking to start a thread for those ladies over 35 and due in January so we can give each other support!


----------



## miley49

Hi,
Congratulations, I'm 36 on monday, just discovered I'm expecting baby number 5 in January, my kids are 15, 9, 7 and 5, the 2 younger ones are delighted, the older 2 not so pleased, so happy to be pregnant, but gutted by their reaction, feeling abit upset and hormonal by it all the minute, but hey! x


----------



## Celestine

Congrats to you Miley and Happy Birthday!! It was getting kind of lonely in here. :D What a wonderful range in age of children. I'm sure the older two will come around soon enough but glad the younger two are excited. That certainly makes it easier! Did you tell them right away?

I went to the Dr. today for a scan and saw the heartbeat...was so amazing. I was dumbstruck. January 2013 can't get here soon enough. DH and I have been trying for 3 years and this feels like such a blessing.


----------



## chattyB

I'll sit in the January corner with you guys! I'll be 36 in August, this is number 4 for me (17 girl, 12 boy, 9 girl). Second time around for both hubby and I, he has 3 children also (20 boy, 17 girl, 15 boy). Hubby had a vasectomy reversal last June and we were starting to worry that we'd never concieve naturally ... Just as we "gave up" and stopped obsessing, VOILA! It happened! We are over the moon! Baby is due on 11th January :)


----------



## babydusting

congratulations ladies...im 38 and due 17th jan 2013 with baby number six...my other children are 19,16,11,7 and 4...i had 3 miscarriages last year so am very nervous about this pregnancy...hoping and praying for a sticky bean!!!...wishing you all a happy and healthy nine months


----------



## crazymam

Hi I'm 42 and due baby no 5 jan 13th , I already have four gorgeous daughters, 18, 14 and twins aged 9. They don't know yet, can't believe I'm scared to tell them haha


----------



## Celestine

ChattyB- Pretty amazing that it happened when you least expected it. Congrats!

babydusting- (love the name) I pray that you have a sticky lil' bean!!! Wishing you also have a H&H 9 months. :flower:

crazymam- I've heard if you had twins previously the changes are greater that you will have another set! Is that an old wives tale? Either way, congrats!!

Hope we all have a very healthy 9 months!! :happydance:


----------



## crazymam

Celestine you are quite right, my chances of having twins are higher! Also I was told last time the more pregnancies you have and older you are also increases your chances of having a multiple birth! Off to docs this morning so expecting to be booked in for an early dating scan.


----------



## mandmandp

Congrats to all!

Due sometime in January with my third--haven't even gone to the doctor yet. Had a miscarriage at the beginning of last month, so this is very happy news. But very hidden news for now, too. Afraid of what might happen again, even though it probably won't.

Have a feeling older kids (they will be 14 and 6) will be none too pleased with the news, but hoping I'll be wrong! 

So far, symptoms include migraine, some dizziness, cramping, bloating, tiredness. 

For those of you with kids that outnumber the parents, what's it like? DH is so nervous!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi All, I will be 38 on Saturday, 5 weeks pregnant with my first...

Hubby and I are feeling excited but cautious still.

Bit worried as I have no symptoms yet, some cramping and bloating and thats about it. Oh, and gassy!!! Sure they are on their way or Im just very lucky!!!

Due 19/01/2013


----------



## ssjad

Hi! I'm here too! I'm 36 and have three kids - 10, 17 and 18. My partner is 53 and has four kids - 11, 14, 17 & 19. We had a miscarriage in March and this bubby is due January 3rd. 
Nice to meet you all!!


----------



## chattyB

How's everyone this morning? Feeling pretty good here! Bbs are incredibly sore and I feel like I've been hit by a train by 3pm .... SO exhausted. Getting a few "funny turns" now and then, feeling a little dizzy if I get up too quick, and the odd wave of nausea. Any else feeling boiling hot in bed? I spend the night throwing off bedclothes and waking up to grab them when I get cold lol.


----------



## Luckystar

Hi everyone!

I am 40 in August and (cautiously) pg with my 2nd. My DD will only be 19 months when this one is due, which is 7th Jan :wacko:.

It's fab to have this thread, so thank you!

Symptoms are different this time, no sore BBs just a bit tired. Secretly wishing I had more symptoms, just to reassure myself :blush:. I've got my first midwife appt on Mon :happydance:

Wishing you all lots of :dust:


----------



## crazymam

Well I much more tired with this pregnancy, and think I am going to need new bras much sooner! very sore :wacko: 
I have first midwife appointment monday, and feeling weird sensations in my tummy, probably wind :haha:

how do I add a ticker?


----------



## mandmandp

Luckystar, I like that description--cautiously pg. I'm already looking ahead to the 12 week milestone, and feeling oddly grateful for any symptoms!

chattyb-- can't seem to get the covers right either.:haha: Definitely feeling warmer than usual all the time.

Anyone else waiting a while before letting the other kids know?


----------



## ssjad

My partner told his kids already. I haven't told mine yet. Luckily they don't see each other (his kids refuse to have anything to do with me :/) so there shouldn't be a crossover of information. 
I'm going to at least wait until after my ultrasound next week. With the last pregnancy that I lost the oldest two were happy and my ten year old was very unhappy. She's basically been the baby for a long time now!


----------



## mandmandp

Feeling so nauseous today...that's a good thing, right? 

There's nowhere I'd less like to be than work right now. :growlmad:


----------



## felicity0444

Hi ladies! I will be 36 in Nov. My husband is 38. We have a 15 yr old and a 16 month old. After a miscarriage in March we decided to try right away, and we did it! I'm 7 weeks and due between Jan 2nd- Jan 8th! We are crossing our fingers this one sticks. Had my first appointment/scan. Everything looks good! Heard my sweet baby's heartbeat :happydance: We are waiting to tell just about everyone until we get to the 12 week milestone, but it can't come soon enough!!! This will be our last one, so we are really hoping this goes well....Congrats to everyone!


----------



## mandmandp

Congrats Felicity!! :flower:

I have a teenager and a preschooler, so I think this might be it for us too! Both hubby and I are 36, but will be 37 by the time this one's here.


----------



## gaer

I am 38, preg with unplanned #4... with unknown health issues under investigation. My kids are 2, 14 and 17 (graduating this year too) 
I am thinking I am due mid Jan, 2013. 
I saw my Dr regarding other tests and told him I am PG. He said I have to book my prenatal next week. He did send me for a gallon of blood work at least. 

Congrats ladies.


----------



## BabyJewel

36 first baby.... just found out yesterday :cloud9:that we are due on 10/01/13  ... 

initially we were told i to deliver on 31/12/12....


----------



## Celestine

Congrats Babyjewel!! I know you must be over the moon with the discovery that you are pregnant!

Today, I woke up feeling better than I have in a long time. No ms, and boobs not overly sore. I have a scan this Sat and I just can't wait. I pray all is well in there. 

How is everyone getting along today?


----------



## Smudgelicious

no


----------



## felicity0444

Celestine- Doing ok over here in Colorado. Kinda crampy and utterly exausted, and have i mentioned STARVING?!!Trying to stay positive! Doc called and wants me to go back in two weeks for Viability testing. Crossing fingers!!! Please be ok baby!!!


----------



## mandmandp

Congrats to gaer, babyjewel, and smudgelicious!


----------



## BabyJewel

thank u all  .... this is so exciting ... however woke up this morning balling tears after our scare yesterday when they couldnt find the Baby's heart beat and claimed i was 7 + weeks ... 

when we did another scan in the evening we saw the heat beat flickers didnt hear it but saw it .... :cloud9: cant wait to hear them in a few ... and found out that GA is 5w 6d yesterday  so nothing to worry about now ... .. all is good ... other than that the day has been well....

Congratulation to all....


----------



## gaer

felicity0444 said:


> Celestine- Doing ok over here in Colorado. Kinda crampy and utterly exausted, and have i mentioned STARVING?!!Trying to stay positive! Doc called and wants me to go back in two weeks for Viability testing. Crossing fingers!!! Please be ok baby!!!

I am also STARVING!! GL I hope all is well!


----------



## Taurus8484

Im out. Started to miscarry Saturday night on my 38th birthday while we were out for tea with everyone. worst birthday present ever.

Best of luck to all you girls and I hope you all have happy healthy babies xx


----------



## mandmandp

Dear Taurus - I am so sorry to hear this! :cry::hugs: Please take care of yourself!


----------



## SuzeeQ

May I join in here? I'm 42 and just found out that I'm pregnant again after a MC and D&C in March. I was about 8 weeks along, but wee one measured only 6. I'm so very cautiously pregnant, and so scared. My progesterone was low the last time at 8 around the 6-week mark, so maybe MC was inevitable. 

Currently, I'm 4 weeks and 2 days- got my BFP at the doctor's office when I went in to have a colposcopy. We were trying, but I had just tested 2 days earlier and got a BFN.

Had blood work done last week on Thursday with HcG 88 and progesterone of 20.4, and am currently awaiting a phone call regarding repeat labs I had done Saturday.

Have only shared my news here - not even with my kids yet because of fear. I monitor symptoms like a mad woman, and I wonder if this walking on eggshells feeling ever dissipates.

Anyway- :dust: to all on our journeys!


----------



## BabyJewel

ohh dear ... so sorry to hear about ur loss hugz


----------



## mandmandp

SuzeeQ--congrats and best of luck this time! I hope all goes well. 

How old are your kids? I'm not telling mine considering the recent loss and possibility of recurrence. But it seems so strange keeping it a secret too.


----------



## SuzeeQ

mandmandp said:


> SuzeeQ--congrats and best of luck this time! I hope all goes well.
> 
> How old are your kids? I'm not telling mine considering the recent loss and possibility of recurrence. But it seems so strange keeping it a secret too.

My "little ones" are 17 and 15. I told them with the last pregnancy, and they were actually excited to see what happens during pregnancy, which I thought was pretty cool; but then I also had to tell them about the loss as well. I don't like keeping secrets from them, because I normally don't.

How about you? How old are your others?

Oops, just looked at your tickers- silly me. When do you plan on spreading the news?


----------



## mandmandp

Well, my mother and sister are coming into town mid-June and I don't think I can keep it a secret from them. So I think I'll just come out around then to everyone in the family. For everyone else will try to wait until the *magic* 12 week mark. 

But even then, there's still the genetic testing...sheesh. It's a long anxious road, isn't it?


----------



## Celestine

Taurus 8484- :hugs:


----------



## Celestine

mandmandp said:


> But even then, there's still the genetic testing...sheesh. It's a long anxious road, isn't it?

It sure is. I had a Dr. appt last Saturday and he changed my due date for the 2nd time. _Please someone tell me this is normal._ I know that I am 7 weeks and a few days when I saw him and the 1st measurement he took put me at 7 weeks exactly...ok...I can live with that..but then he moved the little wand around a bit more to get a different angle and put me at 6w5d which is wrong. I secretly flipped out thinking that perhaps bean is not as large as it should be. DH tried to calm me down by saying it is all estimates since it is so early.

I have been getting weekly sonos because I am considered 'high risk' which is due to age alone. Although..this last week he gave me the OK to see him 2 weeks out.

In addition the Dr. had the scary convo with us regarding amnio and all the "could go wrongs". I know it's the reality but I just don't feel like I want to face that right now. There is still a way to go and I just want to get through today.


I never knew this was over the hill...even though I feel so young. *Sigh*
:wacko:


----------



## SuzeeQ

mandmandp said:


> Well, my mother and sister are coming into town mid-June and I don't think I can keep it a secret from them. So I think I'll just come out around then to everyone in the family. For everyone else will try to wait until the *magic* 12 week mark.
> 
> But even then, there's still the genetic testing...sheesh. It's a long anxious road, isn't it?

Yes; that it is... I am not even allowing myself to think about the 12-week mark yet. This truly is a day-by-day experience for me right now. I'm sure anyone with a loss can relate. :flower:

Today, I'm feeling nauseated a little, my boobs are finally a tad sore, and I'm hungry at regular intervals (which normally I'm totally *not*). I think those things are appropriate for how newly pregnant I am, so thinking things are okay for this day. :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is having a typical day!


----------



## SuzeeQ

Celestine- it is, in fact, normal for the due date to be adjusted some. Even then, it may not always be accurate :)


----------



## mandmandp

Celestine--you are not over the hill! I'm glad you feel young, because you are. :)

But this reminds me...about labels: I was twenty-three when I had my first, and I was also placed into a high risk category. The teen pregnancy category! For some obscure reason the category went to age 24 at the fancy womens' hospital I went to. Yes, I live in an educated cosmopolitan area where the median age of first-time mothers is 33, but really...23 is not a teenager! 

Agree with SuzeeQ, and I'm pretty sure the doctors were wrong with my daughter's due date.


----------



## crazymam

congratulations to all those with good news, but huge hugs to taurus 8484 for your loss:hugs:

I told my kids at the weekend, simply because I am so tired all the time they thougt it odd that i kept fallign asleep at teatime and I had taken a week off work so think they were getting worried it was something sinister.
It was a huge relief to see their reaction, excitement was an understatement. only now I have four daughters argueing over baby names for the next 9 months! :wacko:

Fingers crossed it all goes well now.


----------



## SuzeeQ

Aww crazymam, that's so cute. I'm glad it went well for you. Luckily, it's too early for me to have obvious symptoms. I've been able to hide the nausea, and they haven't questioned me eating more :thumbup:.

I will probably have to give up the goods if this bean sticks long enough to cause the non-stop vomiting I had with both of them :)

Here's hoping for another typical day!


----------



## crazymam

Think I'm out now, just been to hospital. Just before lunch had slight spotting. So midwife told me to go to hosp. They did a pregnancy test and it was negative, said they think I have had a chemical pregnancy. Just waiting for my period to start now. Got no cramps, no bleeding, bbs still sore, tummy feels weird, not in a painful way tho. Odd thing is when I seen the spotting my nausea went almost immediately. Good luck to everyone else though x


----------



## SuzeeQ

crazymam said:


> Think I'm out now, just been to hospital. Just before lunch had slight spotting. So midwife told me to go to hosp. They did a pregnancy test and it was negative, said they think I have had a chemical pregnancy. Just waiting for my period to start now. Got no cramps, no bleeding, bbs still sore, tummy feels weird, not in a painful way tho. Odd thing is when I seen the spotting my nausea went almost immediately. Good luck to everyone else though x

Oh noooooo! :cry: I'm so very sorry to hear. I know there's no comforting words, but I'll pray for strength and peace.


----------



## mandmandp

Crazymam, sorry to hear! :hugs: take care


----------



## Celestine

Crazymam, very sorry to see this. :hugs: 
Also praying for you and your family.


----------



## BabyJewel

sorry to here that crazymam .. been through it a couple of months ago .... hugz


----------



## Smudgelicious

Taurus and Crazymam:hugs: I'm so sorry.

Not much happening here. No symptoms aside from kind of sore bbs and I am starving all the time. Not that I can eat, I'm not allowed to gain any weight (supposedly).

I haven't had a scan, I have to get myself organised and get an OB.


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry Crazymam, I just lost mine too on the weekend so know exactly what your going through...

Have a great saying though:

"Life is like a bicycle, to keep your balance you must keep moving"..........think of the positives, we know we can get pregnant...


----------



## SuzeeQ

Taurus and crazymam :hugs:

Not too much happening this way - just the waiting, which is excruciatingly sloooooow.

My numbers are doubling as they should, and the progesterone is hanging in there right now, so no need for prometrium yet. Next Thursday I go back for repeat labs, which will be 05/31. Seems a lifetime away.

Symptom-wise some nausea, sore bbs, and fatigue. Oh, the fatigue. I'm happy to have them, though. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!

:flower:


----------



## felicity0444

Taurus and Crazymam: I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I know there are no words that i can say to make you feel better :cry: My thoughts and prayers are with you.

I'm exausted, my dang pants are way to tight and if i keep eating like this i'm going to gain WAY too much weight! LOL. The good news is I have my next scan on Friday to see if the baby is growing properly & I can't wait!!! As for the rest...Bring it on!!!! I'll take all the symptoms this baby bean can throw at me as long as baby is ok!


----------



## mandmandp

SuzeeQ, good luck with the tests!

RE: hunger - I'm always hungry and yet I can't eat very much or I feel too bloated and sick. A good thing I guess. Though somehow the jeans still don't fit... Wearing a nice stretchy skirt right now--I think I'll buy more of these for the summer!


----------



## SuzeeQ

Thanks MandM; I hope they go well too. I'm getting ever closer to the 6 week mark, where my last little one quit growing. Needless to say, I'm a bit paranoid.

I haven't gained any actual weight, but I have a pudge where I didn't really have one before. I get hungry at regular intervals and wake up in the mornings *ravenous*; normally I only eat once a day or so.

So exciting about the 8-week scan. FX'd for you felicity! :happydance: Post pics once you have it so I can dream of my bean getting there!

Time to go nap before the night shift. :dust: to help all our beans stick, and to give those who need a bean an extra boost!!!



:hugs:

P.S. I need to add me a ticker. Half of me is scared to.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Despite being pg 5 times before this, I still don't remember much.....:wacko: I am so crampy and bloated and my lower back is killing me. This is normal, right ? 
I look about 5 months along too and thats definitely not baby, it's just blobby bloaty bulging:blush:


----------



## felicity0444

Smudge-Haha don't worry i look about that far along too (also bloat)!! 
Here's my baby bean on 5/15 measured at 6+2



then today Measuring at 7+4 (10 days in between and growing strong!!)
 



Attached Files:







baby 1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1









baby.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mandmandp

Woohoo, beautiful pictures Felicity! :thumbup:

Boohoo for the tummy bloat. :sad1:


----------



## SuzeeQ

Absolutely stunning pictures Felicity!!!! Thank you for posting them. I told my lil' bean to stick around and I'd post his/her picture on here too :laugh2:

I felt pretty nauseated at work last night, which I didn't mind at all. Stick bean, STICK!

Smudge, we all have that blobby, bloaty bulge :rofl: I had to giggle at the description.

The bean woke me from sleep demanding food... better :sleep: some more for night shift again.

:dust: for all!!


----------



## mandmandp

The nausea has kicked in a big way--I could barely get home on the train today. THIS is what I was hoping for???

I don't know how (you) ladies do it with little ones. Have big gaps between mine, so the older ones are self-sufficient, or even good babysitters, when a new one comes along. I'm a wimp. Hats off to you! :howdy:


----------



## MannUp

I'm 35 and about 5 weeks pregnant with my first after trying for 6 months. I'm so happy even though most of me hurts and it's too effing warm lol


----------



## mandmandp

Congrats MannUp!!:happydance: First is very exciting--have you told anyone yet?


----------



## MannUp

mandmandp said:


> Congrats MannUp!!:happydance: First is very exciting--have you told anyone yet?

Thank you! Only told two people - i want a scan so i can tell everyone! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Aussiegirl68

Hi,
So glad to find a thread like this.
I'm 5 weeks pregnant with my first. :happydance:
I'm tired, nauseous and achy (although the latter possibly from gardening yesterday!). But very excited and happy. 
Am second guessing everything I used to eat and resisting the urge to tell people just in case (I'm 43, will be 44 by due date). So mainly counting down the days until 1st midwife appointment on 7th June.
Congrats and Good luck to all. :flower:
C x


----------



## Celestine

Hi all!

Just checking in. Two days ago I had a very stressful audit at work where I had to constantly go up and down stairs to produce documents and I found myself spotting as a result yesterday. I rushed to the Dr and have been put on bedrest till 6/12.

Today I have not had any spotting, thankfully, but what a scare! I pushed myself way too much. I do hope you all are taking it easy...especially if you are in a highly stressful enviroment. :hugs:

Congrats Aussiegirl68!!! I'm having my 1st as well and it is very exciting! I'm 41.


----------



## Mrs.A

Hi ladies... Im in for 13th Jan but been in the first trimester group so thought I would pop in to the over 35s. We are having a rainbow baby after a mc last November and I am 37 now but 38 at the beginning of January so giving birth is gonna be a great gift for me! I have a DD who will be 18 by the time this little one is here and the DH is over the moon (its his first)

Wishing you all a h&h 9 months, or less by now


----------



## littlepeterso

I am 35 as well and pregnant with #1. We are over the moon with excitement and also worried. I am a cancer survivor so this feels like a dream finally coming true.


----------



## Celestine

Congrats Mrs.A and littlepeterso! Welcome to the group. How are you both feeling?

I had my Dr appt today and the spotting has stopped. Also the baby is measuring EXACTLY where it needs to be. We had a growth spurt since I've been on bed rest!! I'm so happy! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.A

I've been up and down really... its the nausea and sore boobs that are getting me the most annoyed - getting a shower makes the nausea worse... whats all that about? hahaha - my neighbours must know that I am expecting by now with the noises coming from our house!

Anyways, I had a viability scan last Monday morning and saw a nice strong heartbeat with baby measuring correctly so everything is looking fine. I have a week off work this week so im going to take it easy and not overdo things.

I'm glad things are better for you Celestine... bed rest is better than anything so get as much of it as you can!

PS I just wanted to say how ace capricorns are (being one myself)... Looking forward to anther little mountain goat in the family x


----------



## SuzeeQ

Haven't been here in a while, just walking on the eggshell that pregnancy after a loss is .

I had my blood work done on Thursday 5/31, and didn't hear anything back until *Monday* after lunch :growlmad: Turns out my progesterone took a dive from the previous 19 to 11. Not in the super-dangerous range, but darn near close. They started me on progesterone supplements daily, and asked me to come in for a viability scan. One was available that afternoon, so I bit the bullet and took them up on it.

I was so scared and nervous, I had myself convinced before I went that I wasn't going to see anything, and that maybe I wasn't even pregnant anymore. (Silly, the things we do when pregnant after a loss).

Good news on that front, I got to see my tiny, tiny, teeny, little bean with a beating heart at 120 per minute!!! I burst into tears so much that I could hardly talk. Hurdle #1 down - see the heartbeat.

I measured spot on with my LMP - 6 weeks, 2 days, which was also good news as well.

The shocking part is, my OB didn't want to do anything additional after the US and asked me to make an appointment in 4 weeks. 4 weeks!!! With no blood draws, ultrasounds, or anything. I feel like a crackhead going through withdrawal. I'm kind of terrified, but I've had to remind myself constantly that if the baby isn't going to stick, no ultrasound or bloodwork on the face of the earth will change that fact.

Onward I go, still hoping for my sticky bean.... including a picture to introduce the lil tiny beaner.

Hope all the other January mommies are progressing well!!!

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## littlepeterso

Celestine said:


> Congrats Mrs.A and littlepeterso! Welcome to the group. How are you both feeling?
> 
> I had my Dr appt today and the spotting has stopped. Also the baby is measuring EXACTLY where it needs to be. We had a growth spurt since I've been on bed rest!! I'm so happy! :happydance:

No major symptoms for me. My bbs are a little tender and I am having a hard time sleeping otherwise no difference. It makes me worry a little. My next appointment is 6/25 so hopefully we will hear the heartbeat and that will help.


----------



## Celestine

SuzeeQ said:


> Haven't been here in a while, just walking on the eggshell that pregnancy after a loss is .
> 
> I had my blood work done on Thursday 5/31, and didn't hear anything back until *Monday* after lunch :growlmad: Turns out my progesterone took a dive from the previous 19 to 11. Not in the super-dangerous range, but darn near close. They started me on progesterone supplements daily, and asked me to come in for a viability scan. One was available that afternoon, so I bit the bullet and took them up on it.

The wait for blood test results are always agonizing. I have also gone on progesterone inserts when I started spotting. My Dr. wanted to for preventative measures. I had a high level but he said it could not hurt. Are you taking oral supps?



> Good news on that front, I got to see my tiny, tiny, teeny, little bean with a beating heart at 120 per minute!!! I burst into tears so much that I could hardly talk. Hurdle #1 down - see the heartbeat.
> 
> I measured spot on with my LMP - 6 weeks, 2 days, which was also good news as well.

I'm so happy to see this news! It must have been very emotional for you...even better that it measured exactly where it needed to be. :hugs:



> The shocking part is, my OB didn't want to do anything additional after the US and asked me to make an appointment in 4 weeks. 4 weeks!!! With no blood draws, ultrasounds, or anything. I feel like a crackhead going through withdrawal. I'm kind of terrified, but I've had to remind myself constantly that if the baby isn't going to stick, no ultrasound or bloodwork on the face of the earth will change that fact.

4 weeks does seem like a long time!! I guess you can take comfort in the fact that they are confident in your pregnancy. My dr gave me an appt 2.5 weeks out and I was thinking, "2 and a half weeks?! That seems so far off!" At least you will see how big your baby is when you see your lil' bean again. :baby: The changes will probably bring you to tears again. *smile*



> Onward I go, still hoping for my sticky bean.... including a picture to introduce the lil tiny beaner.
> 
> Hope all the other January mommies are progressing well!!!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks for sharing the picture. Can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## SuzeeQ

Thank you so much Celestine !! I am, indeed, taking oral supplements 200 mg daily, but I must admit, I considered taking 2 a day to make sure I was taking enough :)

So glad to hear things are progressing well with your bean, and that there was a growth spurt on bedrest- and no more spotting!! Fabulous news! The waiting has been crazy-hard, but I keep telling myself I should be able to Doppler the heartbeat by next visit :)

Hope things continue to go well for you!


----------



## Meloc9710

What a great thread! I am 38 and expecting #3 on Jan 15, 2013. Saw the heartbeat at 7 weeks which was a great relief after a miscarriage 6 months ago. MS has been just awful and I am soo tired all the time. Very sore boobs. Doctor said it is a sign of a healthy pregnancy having ms. I feel much more confident now than before my appt. Although I still refuse to tell anyone other than dh until I am seen again at 10 weeks and see the heartbeat again. I just can't be 100% confident right now. Miscarriages are just awful and really mess with your head.


----------



## shellsy0424

Hi ladies, 7 weeks 6 days, due January 21st and 38 years old. I have a 12 month old already and we are over the moon excited to meet #2!!! I found out we were expecting on mother's day, what a blessing. Had my first appointment with the OB last thursday and got to see the heartbeat and baby was measuring right on schedule, to the day.


----------



## SuzeeQ

Hello and Grats Meloc and Shellsy :). Welcome aboard! Sounds like things are well for you guys :). Yayyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Celestine

Hi everyone. How is everyone feeling? Today marks week 11 for me. Most of my symptoms are subsiding which includes sore boobs which I understand can happen around this time.

Next Thurs I am scheduled to take my NT testing. I pray all is well in there. Counting down these next 7 days! Anyone else scheduled to take the NT scan?


----------



## Celestine

Double post


----------



## chattyB

I've got mine on the 28th June. We had some bad news on Tuesday - twin 2 stopped growing, measuring 6+4. Very sad but also very happy that twin 1 is doing fantastically. It was just lovely to see him/her wriggling about, stretching legs and doing little body jumps. The sonographer took some great pics, including 2 very special pics of both twins together.

I thought my symptoms had started to go yesterday, I had energy, no nausea, I felt great! I actually said to hubby that I thought I was now over the worst of first tri and it'll be better from here on in. WRONG!!! I had a sleepless night then woke this morning feeling horrendous :(. Nausea as bad as it was at 8 weeks, absolutely knackered and to add insult to injury, cried hysterically for no reason. I decided to have my hair done to cheer myself up and looked in the mirror when I got home .... and started bawling again, all because my hair looked great but my eyes looked like Kermet the frog after this mornings waterworks. I'm currently in bed (8.06pm) with a migraine threatening to take hold.

Tomorrow is a new day and I WILL feel better!


----------



## Mrs.A

Ive been panicking thinking something was up because my ms and nausea were subsiding... I thought it might have been too early for them to go? Bbs still slightly sore but now way near as much as what they were... its strange to go from having super sickness, tiredness, aching tender bbs etc to being near normal again... Got me worried that I am still even pregnant! Anyone else feel like this?

PS. GP has asked that I have a blood test for lipids and I have blood in my urine... anyone else got similar issues or know what they would be looking for if they are testing for lipids?

Cheers Girls X


----------



## Celestine

Mrs.A, I know exactly how you are feeling in regard to the vanishing symptoms. One day I woke up without any symptoms at all. No ms, boobs not ovearly sore and just a general feeling of wellness. As a matter of fact I was thinking I didn't feel pregnant at all! I'm just counting the days till my scan this Thursday. I need to see my LO again so it feels real!!

As for the lipid testing...not much help on that front. Not sure they are looking for.

ChattyB: sorry to read the the news about the vanishing twin but very glad to see the other baby healthy and doing very well.

Sorry about any typos. I am typing this from my cell phone.


----------



## xxmummyxx

Hi i turned 36 last week and im on my 6th i have - 17, 15, 9, 8, 2 im due around the end of Jan - going for an early scan on Wednesday so should have confirmation of the dates then :)


----------



## Wispyshadow

:happydance: I had an U/S today and confirmed my due date of 1/29/13. I am 8 weeks along. Saw and heard the little heartbeat and the tech nicknamed our little "limabean" :dohh:

I told my other children tonight and my eldest son 15 yrs didn't seem too thrilled but my two younger girls 10 and 8 were so excited. I also have a 21 yr old daughter and a 15 month old son. I am still breastfeeding my youngest so I had no idea how far along I was.

I am 36 yrs old and am a little nervous to have two little ones so close in age. My other children have all been spaced a few years apart. Hope I can keep up with them.


----------



## Mrs.A

so, I went to the nurse today. I needed a swab to check for infection (blood in urine) and asked about the lipid tests... Its only a frikkin routine cholesterol test!! here is me worrying that there is something strange wrong with me hahahahaha.

Anyway, I asked about the blood in my water thing and explained that my symptoms weren't as strong as they were. She said to go to the BEP clinic at the hospital and get another scan just for reassurance!!! So the husband and I toddled off to the hospital, explained that the nurse had told us to come over and sure enough, they gave me another scan!! :happydance:

I cant believe the difference just three weeks has made from my 7 week scan to today... it looks like a baby already! Im gobsmacked and amazed!

I have posted a copy of the scan photos for you to have a look at :cloud9:

Only two weeks to my 12 week scan - I bet it there will be a massive difference again!
 



Attached Files:







S28C-112061914000.pdf
File size: 191.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Celestine

Mrs.A: I'm so happy for you! What an amazing difference in your scan pics!! I was also amazed when I saw my 9.5week pics. It looks so much like a baby that I couldn't believe my eyes! Wish me luck for tomorrow because it's my 12 week NT testing. I pray baby is fine...can't wait to see LO. :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.A

Good luck for your NT test... Hope all is okay.. You will have to post pics x


----------



## Celestine

Mrs. A: Everything went well!! Two arms, two legs, and one small butt that the baby kept turning towards us! LOL. It was so very amazing. I heard the heartbeat for the 1st time. It was 158bpm and everything looked great. :happydance:

I can't begin to tell you how estatic I am today! Just so very happy. Since yesterday...I just can't stop smiling. :cloud9:

I pray everyone is doing well with their babies. What a gift...

Oh yes..they actually bumped me up to a Dec 30th due date. The baby had grown so much...but I think I like it here so here I will stay. Hope that's ok. *smile*


----------



## chattyB

Congratulations huni! I can't believe that we've all started reaching the 12 week stage already - how quickly has that gone!!?? So pleased for you that everything went well ... I must admit, I'm slightly (well more than slightly) concerned that my NT scan this Thursday will show something wrong with baby - I think it's because during my training as a midwife and reading all the usual literature, 35 yrs is the "magic number" .... I'm 35 and can't shake the feeling that all will not be well. The fear is stopping me bonding with this baby as I did with previous pregnancies and I feel so guilty (going through the motions but finding it hard to be emotionally connected). Am I just being stupid??

Either way - ill let you all know how it goes on Thursday :)


----------



## felicity0444

chatty-I'm feeling the same way. I am bonded with baby, but it's not the same yet. I think it's just my way of protecting myself? It is also so scary because we have decided that if anything happens to this baby i don't think we are going to try again. I have a feeling everything is fine, but we won't know that until tomorrow when i get my nuchal scan. If it goes well then we'll announce after. (((Crossing Fingers))


----------



## chattyB

We are exactly the same! This is our first (and last) baby following hubby's vasectomy reversal and it's been a real struggle to even get to the BFP stage - still can't believe I'm approaching the 2nd tri! My head is telling me that everything is fine and to stop stressing out - my heart is holding back and telling me to be careful. Close family know but we haven't announced the baby to the general friends and periphery family yet. I don't remember giving these tests a second thought in my previous pregnancies - it was just a great opportunity to see the baby again! Maybe it's because we've tried so hard and want this baby so much. I took so much for granted in my last pregnancies and so grateful that I ended up with happy, healthy children.


----------



## felicity0444

chattyB said:


> We are exactly the same! This is our first (and last) baby following hubby's vasectomy reversal and it's been a real struggle to even get to the BFP stage - still can't believe I'm approaching the 2nd tri! My head is telling me that everything is fine and to stop stressing out - my heart is holding back and telling me to be careful. Close family know but we haven't announced the baby to the general friends and periphery family yet. I don't remember giving these tests a second thought in my previous pregnancies - it was just a great opportunity to see the baby again! Maybe it's because we've tried so hard and want this baby so much. I took so much for granted in my last pregnancies and so grateful that I ended up with happy, healthy children.

It is very exciting getting so close to 2nd tri i know! My nuchal scan is tomorrow...let you know how it goes and will post pics! Hoping for a bouncing swimming healthy baby!


----------



## chattyB

Good luck for today felicity!


----------



## felicity0444

Scan went fantastic! Baby is healthy and very very active! Here's a couple of pics! Baby is measuring 2.5 inches with a heartbeat of 158. Very healthy and i'm hoping i can finally try to relax....(ha we'll see. I think this time i will constantly find something to worry about)
 



Attached Files:







Baby 12 weeks hand.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3









Baby 12 weeks Profile.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## darkstar

I love looking at the scan pics. I have mine next Wednesday and I can't wait!


----------



## Celestine

Felicity0444: I love your pics. Especially the one of baby's hand- so adorable! Very glad things went well.

DH and I are moving into a larger home for LO and I'm so glad I'm out of 1st Tri fatigue. I had energy to put things away like the dinnerware and linens but oh how I am paying for it this morning! I just feel achey all over. I plan on doing as little as possible today because I need to rest!! 13 weeks today...feels great getting here. :cloud9:


----------



## chattyB

I've not got brilliant news I'm afraid :(. We had our 12 week scan at 9.10am today - the NT measurement was 3.5mm. I can't believe it. I think I knew deep down that *something* wasn't right and that I was scared to bond with the baby. I'm a mess, I can't stop crying. I have a 1:5 chance of having a baby with a chromosomal/trisomy problem. I had my bloods taken, (2 week wait for results) no other explanation of further testing at all, just told to make an appt for a 20 week scan on the way out. I'm not feeling too hopeful just now :(


----------



## felicity0444

chattyB said:


> I've not got brilliant news I'm afraid :(. We had our 12 week scan at 9.10am today - the NT measurement was 3.5mm. I can't believe it. I think I knew deep down that *something* wasn't right and that I was scared to bond with the baby. I'm a mess, I can't stop crying. I have a 1:5 chance of having a baby with a chromosomal/trisomy problem. I had my bloods taken, (2 week wait for results) no other explanation of further testing at all, just told to make an appt for a 20 week scan on the way out. I'm not feeling too hopeful just now :(

Oh chatty I'm so sorry you are going through this. My step mom had this issue with my sister when she was pregnant (measurment of 3.6) and i'm sure they were terrified! It turns out when my sister was born she had a moderate heart defect that needed surgery, but otherwise was totally fine. She is now 25 and is currently training for her first half marathon. I know it's hard to be positive right now, but please try...for you...for your family. 
I'm sure this won't help, but i found some literature on the issue and found these quotes that i thought might be nice to read. :hugs:
"It is important to remember that many babies who have more fluid than usual at the back of their neck at an early scan are born healthy and well."


"Although this can be worrying, it is important to remember that many babies whose NT measurement is 3.5mm or more are healthy. An increased NT does not mean there is definitely a problem."


----------



## Celestine

:hugs: Chattyb, I would agree with felicity0444. I have read many things about babies that have more fluid at the backs of their necks that have been born perfectly normal and healthy. Remember, they are trying to give odds...chances. It is NOT certain.

I know this is stressful for you but please try not to worry yourself greatly.


----------



## chattyB

Thank you both for your kind words :hugs:. Hubby and I, after many tears, have decided to have a CVS this coming Friday - I think the fear of not knowing for sure is worse than the reality. If we know what we're dealing with, we can prepare for what we'll need to for our baby. We've decided that if the tests prove DS, we'll not consider a termination - we have everything crossed that it's not a trisomy problem "incompatible with life". 

We're praying that we'll be one of the lucky ones and baby will be just fine.

I'm absolutely gobsmacked by the lack of care after the scan last Thursday - nobody mentioned anything regarding a raised NT other than the 1:5 ratio, no chat to discuss options or referral to a Dr re further scans/tests, just a "sit in this chair while we take bloods and make your 20 week scan appt on the way out". I had to call around 4 different departments of the hospital, explaining what had happened the day before, before I was put through to the right people to organise a CVS. The midwife I spoke to was horrified that we were just sent away with nothing when the referral guidelines are for measurements of 3.0 and greater. Something went wrong somewhere, I shouldn't have had to go around chasing answers and arranging tests in the state I was in on Friday - I feel pretty let down and angry .... 

The sonographer will be getting a very strongly worded letter of complaint when I feel strong enough


----------



## Celestine

I simply cannot believe you have gone through all of this and I'm shocked at the sheer lack of direction they have given you!! I will be praying the CVS shows that baby is fine which will help you get peace of mind and you can fully begin the bonding process. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

chattyB said:


> Thank you both for your kind words :hugs:. Hubby and I, after many tears, have decided to have a CVS this coming Friday - I think the fear of not knowing for sure is worse than the reality. If we know what we're dealing with, we can prepare for what we'll need to for our baby. We've decided that if the tests prove DS, we'll not consider a termination - we have everything crossed that it's not a trisomy problem "incompatible with life".
> 
> We're praying that we'll be one of the lucky ones and baby will be just fine.
> 
> I'm absolutely gobsmacked by the lack of care after the scan last Thursday - nobody mentioned anything regarding a raised NT other than the 1:5 ratio, no chat to discuss options or referral to a Dr re further scans/tests, just a "sit in this chair while we take bloods and make your 20 week scan appt on the way out". I had to call around 4 different departments of the hospital, explaining what had happened the day before, before I was put through to the right people to organise a CVS. The midwife I spoke to was horrified that we were just sent away with nothing when the referral guidelines are for measurements of 3.0 and greater. Something went wrong somewhere, I shouldn't have had to go around chasing answers and arranging tests in the state I was in on Friday - I feel pretty let down and angry ....
> 
> The sonographer will be getting a very strongly worded letter of complaint when I feel strong enough

I hope it all goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

Oh chatty, did you realise with a CVS they can tell you with 100% accuracy if its boy/girl. If you want to know


----------



## chattyB

I'd read that! I think we'll find out :)

The hospital called yesterday with my blood results - PAPP-A was 0.6 (a little low) and b-HCG was 0.93 (pretty normal). They've updated my risk ratio to 1:11. Still a very high risk considering, for my age, it's 1:317. We're off for our CVS in the morning, then begins the 
l-o-n-g wait for results ... 4 days will feel like forever. I'm praying with everything I have that baby will be fine.

Thankyou for your support ladies - I really does make a difference x


----------



## Luna71

Hi,

I am also due in January and this is my first pregnancy. I have been quite career focused and hadn't made time for a relationship and family. I turned 41 in April and found out I was pregnant 2 weeks later. I was surprised but happy! 
I didn't think it was in the cards for me but it seems it is and am happy and terrified to be doing this on my own.
Reading all of your posts have helped as this is all so new to me :flower:

Thank you and looking forward to reading more good advice!


----------



## felicity0444

Chatty- today is your CVS right? How long until you will have the results? Please keep us updated. I'm thinking of you and your family and praying for you.


----------



## chattyB

Congratulations on your BFP Luna! Wonderful news!

Well today has been very unexpected! I hardly slept at all last night, worried sick about the CVS today. We arrived and was taken to a private room, had all of our results do far explained to us and proceeded into the scan room. The obstertician was lovely but hubby said I'd gone as white as a sheet when she told me that they don't use a local anaesthetic to numb the skin before the CVS *wimp-alert*. It appears that something had other ideas about the whole thing and a CVS was made impossible due to the placenta being directly on the back wall of the uterus - there was no way to get to it without risking a perforated bowel or punctured amniotic sack. Baby was thoroughly scanned again and by some miracle, over this past 7 days, the NT had REDUCED from 3.5mm to a very "normal" 1.7mm .... we are STUNNED!!. We were told to expect a larger NT measurment as the NT grows in line with the baby until over 14 weeks, when it naturally starts to resolve (I'm 13+2 today). The Dr had no explanation other than "it can sometimes happen!". If I'd had those results last week, I wouldn't have been targeted as such a high risk - it would've been based on my age and perhaps the slightly low Papp-a, but according to Dr, would've given us a much lower risk than 1:11. 

She's made an appt for us to come back for an amnio in 3 weeks time (16+4) but I'm going to push this back and request some detailed scans for soft markers before agreeing to an amnio (if needed at all). 

There is still a risk, as there are in all pregnancys, but I feel as if a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders and I'm actually smiling and feeling positive again - I cannot wait to finally meet my little fidget in January!

I'd post up a scan pic but I have no idea how to from my phone! Thankyou so much for your support ladies, it's really made a huge difference over the past few days :)


----------



## Celestine

Congrats Luna on your bfp! It's certainly a very exciting time!

ChattyB: This is amazing news!! With GOD anything is possible!! I am over the moon thrilled for you! Your baby is fine, now is the time for you to enjoy this pregnancy! So happy with this news. :hugs:


----------



## darkstar

That's wonderful news chatty!


----------



## felicity0444

Chatty- I am SOOOOO happy for you!!! Such a relief! You made me smile on a Monday morning, which is hard. lol


----------



## Celestine

I'm curious to know if anyone has felt baby move yet? I have felt stirrings but cannot honestly distinguish it from hunger pains or gas! Sometimes I feel sure then I second guess myself.

I'm nervous that I should feel something by now.


----------



## chattyB

I've been feeling fidget wriggling for over a week now but I'm pretty sure it's because of the posterior placenta. It's more noticeable when I'm lying in bed at night and feels like a slight popping sensation, quite low down by my pubic bone. I "tested" the theory a few nights ago when I'd been feeling quite a lot of movement by listening in with the Doppler, the big kicks I heard on the Doppler coincided with what I was feeling lol. 

I make a point of going to bed early every night (8.30 -9pm) and spend some time just concentrating and bonding with baby - mummy and baby time. It might be that I'm feeling it because I'm concentrating? I don't really notice any movements during the day when I'm busy and on the move.


----------



## darkstar

I feel little movements, most often when I'm sitting still with my laptop or lying in bed for the night. It feels like when you see a goldfish flipping around in its water.. its that gentle kind of swishing feeling. I was trying to explain it to OH last night and thats the best I could come up with. 
I was getting the cellphone vibration movements too but they've eased off, I'm not sure if that was nerves or because baby is bigger now the movements are becoming more pronounced so I don't feel that anymore.


----------



## Celestine

Hi Ladies. I'm excited to say that I can now really distingush the times when baby is moving. It was what I felt before but I can pinpoint it now...and yes...it does feel like a goldfish flipping about Darkstar! LOL Although sometimes it feels a little like popcorn popping from the inside.

I had a DR appt last week and saw LO so I feel better that all is well in there. Three more weeks till I can see baby again via sono.


----------



## chattyB

Hi ladies, just to let you know, I had my amnio on Monday (not as bad as I'd expected) and have been on bed rest ever since. I'm very very relieved to let you all know that the results are back and my little fidget is absolutely perfect! No trisomies detected in the initial results :). I found out that fidget is a BOY, just as I thought. I'm over the moon ... Even more excited than when I first got my BFP. I can finally breathe, relax and start to enjoy my pregnancy. I'm on bed rest until Friday (precaution due to previous preterm labours) but so far so good! I've not had any more cramps since last night, no bleeding or fluid loss and feeling pretty good (just bored!).


----------



## Mrs.A

That's fantastic news Chatty... You can sit back and watch your bump grow :happydance:

I've been enjoying shopping but have to wait til the end of the month to find out if we are blue or pink... Then I will start on the nursery :thumbup:


----------



## mjvdec01

I'm pregnant with baby number three. Our daughter is 6 and a half and our son turned 4 in July. This baby is due January 27th, and we are so excited. September 6th we find out if we're having a boy or a girl.


----------



## Celestine

Hi everyone. Hope all is well with each of you. Just went in for a normal checkup yesterday and found out from the sonogram that we are having a boy! :cloud9: Super thrilled to know the sex..now the shopping begins! :happydance: LOL I haven't bought anything as I was holding out. Has anyone bought anything for their LO yet and if so, what did you buy?


----------



## mjvdec01

Celestine said:


> Hi everyone. Hope all is well with each of you. Just went in for a normal checkup yesterday and found out from the sonogram that we are having a boy! :cloud9: Super thrilled to know the sex..now the shopping begins! :happydance: LOL I haven't bought anything as I was holding out. Has anyone bought anything for their LO yet and if so, what did you buy?

We won't find out the sex until the 6th of September, but I've bought a bunch of unisex clothes. I also bought a Petunia Picklebottom diaper bag, and my travel system just came today. We had to assemble it because our 6 and a half year old daughter wants to keep her baby in it until the 'real' baby comes. No harm in it, so who cares. In the next month or so I'll probably buy a rock 'n play sleeper, my pack 'n play, swing and bouncy seat. We've already two kiddos, so no baby shower here. I'm a planner and I like to be ready well ahead of time. :flower: Congratulations of your baby boy!!


----------



## chattyB

I've been out buying blue bits!! Not going bonkers but the great thing about knowing gender is that you can pick up some fab deals in the sales :). I've managed to bag 4 really expensive outfits in 0-3 and 3-6 by Emile Et Rose (LOVE their baby clothes) for around £8 each .... They usually retail for around £40 each. :D. My 9 year old daughter and I are having a girly shopping day on Monday and she'll be choosing some things for her baby brother too.

I have my nursery decor all planned out - we're going for a sailboat/beach theme, very very cute and still got loads of time to source the bits and bobs to finish the room and make it look really special. The older kids (9 and 12) are helping by each painting a picture of a boat/lighthouse/beach hut - we'll get them framed and up on the nursery walls too.


----------



## Kdt

Hello Ladies,
I'm so excited to have found this thread. I am due in late January and am so thrilled to be having my first baby!!


----------



## Warby

Hi ladies,

I just joined this forum today. I am pregnant with baby number four and due on January 25. My other kids are almost 8, 6 and 3. It is so exciting to have a group of moms all due at around the same time.


----------



## RochaBaby

Hi Ladies, im 38 and this is my 1st pregnancy. Due January fourth with a sweet baby girl! hoping i will make it that far being that my cervix keeps changing. i started at 4.9 and have been 1.1, 2.5 and 3.2. my doc took me off bed rest but im still very afraid so i have kinda kept myself on bedrest only getting up to use the bathroom and shower and do little quick things around the house. thankfully i have a very supportive and helpful husband who agrees that i need to rest as much as possible. we would both be devistated if we lost her :(


----------



## Celestine

*MJV*: Your time is ticking down! Sept 6th is right around the corner. I know you must be so excited to find out.:happydance: Do you any feeling as to what you may be having?

*Chattyb*: Great finds! It's always nice when you find things you love on sale. Your theme seems very sweet. I haven't decided on what I will do yet. I especially like the fact that your other children are helping by creating their own pictures for the baby's room. That is the sweetest thing. :flower: I'm pretty excited because my crib is being shipped. I picked out that and a changing table. I still need a dresser and a rocking chair. So thrilled that it is on its way. Each small thing feels like such a milestone!

*KDT*: Congrats on your baby!! It is super exciting. You are almost half way there!!

*Warby*: Congrats to you as well on your LO. Are your older children excited about the new baby?

*Rochababy*: First and foremost, I'm happy to see you are having a beautiful baby girl.:pink: When I was on bedrest due to spotting I also was nervous to move about much when my dr took me off, so I can totally understand how you feel. It's great that you have support as that is so important and one less stressful thing to deal with. Get all the rest you can, you've made it to the halfway point! We are all almost there!

I hope everyone is doing well and things are proceeding as they should. I will be going for my 20 week ultra sound tomorrow (although I will be 21 weeks) and just praying that all is well with LO. I'm super excited and a bundle of nerves.

:cloud9:


----------



## Celestine

Hi ladies,
Its been about a month since I posted here and I was wondering how everyone is doing? This Jan thread is extremely slow!! 

Anyway, to provide an update...I had my glucose test and I think it went well as I have not heard anything back from my Dr and LO seems.like he is doing well. He gets very active at times which makes me wonder just what the heck he is doing in there. LOL

Hope everyone is doing well and can find the time to check in. :flower:


----------



## Warby

Hi everyone,

Celestine, so happy you passed the gd test. I've never had gd but I understand it is no fun at all.

I am 22 weeks along now. I had the anatomy scan ultrasound a couple of weeks ago. We resisted temptation to find out what we are getting so are still team yellow. Baby is looking really good. I was nervous since I am "geriatric" now and it seems that over and over I hear about the risks of genetic and other abnormalities in mothers over 35. But so far, so good, and I am very grateful.

I am still feeling well. Been having some low back pain, and I really need to be careful of what I eat because I tend to bloat up to the point of being really uncomfortable.

How are the other January moms to be doing?


----------



## Mrs.A

Afternoon ladies.. All is well here and my next midwife appointment is on Friday morning. I have to have a GTT but its not until the end of October.. I thought they might have done it a little earlier? What do you think?

Dx


----------



## Warby

Hello everyone, is anyone still checking in?

I am officially in the third trimester now, have my GD screen on Thursday.


----------



## mjvdec01

Warby said:


> Hello everyone, is anyone still checking in?
> 
> I am officially in the third trimester now, have my GD screen on Thursday.

Hey, I'm still here, and we have the same due date! I have my glucose test tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to it at all. With the other two it always made me feel sick for the rest of the day. Anyway, we're having another boy, and have already named him Grayson.:happydance: I'm also having tons of BH and am so tired I can hardly stand it. I managed 7 hours of sleep lastnight and took a nap today, but I can't shake the exhaustion. How are you feeling?


----------



## Warby

IF I get a good night's sleep ( and that is a big if), I wake up feeling great and energetic. But I get worn out throughout the day and I can barely climb the stairs at bedtime. Plus am overdosing on Tums most days due to heartburn.

I know I should be exercising ( I was pretty good at going for walks up until about 3 weeks or so), but I just can't find the time or energy.

We don't know what we are having but have agreed on a girl name. A boy name we both really like is Mason but I just learned it is extremely popular and I am not sure how I feel about that. My oldest son is Tyler and I like to joke about having a Tyler and a Mason- we really support the trades! Har dee har har...no one else thinks I am as funny but I do amuse myself sometimes:)


----------



## Celestine

Hello ladies! I wanted to check in to tell everyone that I had my beautiful baby boy, Christopher Elijah, on January 1st! He is perfect in every way and I consider my husband and I so very blessed. :happydance:

Today is my 1st day back at home and it has been quite hectic with the baby. For any FTM reading this: Sleep? What's that??? :wacko: No matter how much you prepare, you never can prepare enough!! Trust me...if you still have anything to do regarding the baby's arrival at all...do it now! LOL That may include getting your meals precooked and ready to go for when you come home or just getting the last minute things such as a nipple cream if you plan on breastfeeding. You can NEVER go wrong by having the smallest details checked off your To Do list.

Anyway, I pray you all have healthy babies, easy deliveries, and speedy recoveries! Take care everyone!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs.A

Congratulations Celestine!

What time on the first was he born? Was he one of the first to welcome in the new year at your hospital? How exciting for you! Enjoy every moment you share with your new addition x

Im still waiting... my due date is not until Thursday but I thought that she would have come earlier. My DD was 10 days early, no such luck here though. On a brighter note, im feeling just fine and dandy.


----------



## Celestine

Mrs. A: We arrived at the hospital at 6 AM per Dr orders as he was scheduled. He did not cone into the world until 10:16 AM and was indeed the 1st baby born at the hospital. They made such a fuss over him that for a very private person (me), it was pretty overwhelming. 
But I relaxed and just enjoyed what will probably be a once in a.lifetime experience for me.

I am so happy you are feeling well and it is any day now for you. Yay!!! Pls try and come back to update when LO arrives. Hope it happens soon! :flower:


----------

